# Winner's Circle Pit Row Dioramas



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Was just curious is anyone has used these to construct the pit row scenes on their track. Are they true to scale 1:64? Can they be modified, such as to swap out the car, etc.? 

Was looking to push the Easy Button if I could, but I've never actually seen any of these in person, so I thought I'd ask. Thanks.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

They work great, I changed the cars to F1 and they are 1/64. you can check my photos for more detail.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yes, Rudy, these are great sets. They really look good with a bunch together.

This is Larry's track.









Rich


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Are these pit row dioramas available currently in the diecast isles or were they a thing of the past?

Reason being I'm building a 4 lane banked oval in life like track and want to use some of these pit row dioramas for my pit row scenery....

Any info is much appreciated!

Thanks!

Wayne :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

I found them on e-bay. It's my understanding they are out of production.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Check these out.

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=Winner's+circle+Pit&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Sounds great.....what is the size of their footprint?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

These Pit Row's are great Rudy. Here's a pic of one with a Tyco car instead of the diecast car. There are 2 raised mounting mounds that will need to be removed, but your car will hide the holes. You could refill the holes with some JB Weld and add a little paint for oil droppings. Some of the guys have left this display, along with the tool chest, to work in my shop. This display measures about 6" x 3 1/2" and is just about flush with a piece of track. Hope this helps...RM


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Yep, what he said :thumbsup:


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Awesome....I already have my first 3 on order. Thanks, guys.


----------

